# UP YOURS!!!!!! UP YOURS!!!!!! UP YOURS!!!!!!



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Like you think you can kill the Cycleman..........

Ya Pussy's..........

http://imageshack.us

I will say this...... It took me 4 weeks and about 2 weekends to get all this shit together....... so please know..... I felt like I was sending out Christmas gifts to my kids..... YOU KNOW... make sure the number is correct..... and another brother's fellings won't get hurt....

All of this was sent with love...... so please know there are about 100 cigars going out of here.... and loads of fun and even more love.

You brother's are the best on the planet.........

So up YOURS!!!!!! :wink:

:smoke:

Love,

Cycle


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

and before you ask...


it's a CAO Vision....... and a Margarita..........


The Vision is not cut yet (as I don't smoke in my house).........


and it's about the 7th drink.....


so once again......


Up yours!!!!!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

:shock: I am sooooo glad you don't owe me!!! :lol:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Damn, just look at all those packages !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A bunch of BOTL s gonna get slapped ! :wink:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Holy Sh!t!!!!!!!


mg:


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha suhweet man! I look up to thee


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thats just too funny... Well time to watch the fun opcorn:


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! I've not been around that long, but that has to be a record for complete weapons deployement by one person in a day! :shock:


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

i just called the national gaurd... helo's are circling above the house, and troops are sand-bagging...just in case you did something foolish like retaliate...

i'de hate to see the team of clydsdales have to head south AGAIN.

8)


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

HOLY SHITE MICHAEL!!! This is a hit of unprecedented proportion! That is an amazing arsenal. 
I'M NOT WORTHY!! I'M NOT WORTHY!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I just moved...




in my pants. :shock:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Hahah Nice one.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

HOLY SCHNIKIES! :shock: :shock: 



That pic is funny as hell! :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thos are NOT small boxes either.... I think he is sending somone a micro-wave LMAO :lol:


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks like a *lot* of damage waiting to happen! All those bombs should trigger some sort of BATF warning once you go to ship them out.

Let me know if you need bail money, LOL.

-JT


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Up yours!!!!!!


Dare you to turn your hat around and say that! :evil:

:lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

damnit Sam, you were supposed to finish him off... looks like you just pissed him off more.... 

I'm forwarding all my mail to an orphanage... you wouldnt dare michael... would you?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> damnit Sam, you were supposed to finish him off... looks like you just pissed him off more....
> 
> I'm forwarding all my mail to an orphanage... you wouldnt dare michael... would you?


Kids.... what ever.... lock'em in a closet.......... and go have a beer....... (inless you are on P90X and then do vodka striaght!)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Speaking of the p90x I still hate you an hour a day CM
my legs hate you today


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > damnit Sam, you were supposed to finish him off... looks like you just pissed him off more....
> ...


Any of you guys remember the old infantry PT cadence "Napalm sticks to kids" ?


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

thehat101 said:


> Thos are NOT small boxes either.... I think he is sending somone a micro-wave LMAO :lol:


+5

ROFLCOPTER!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Missles AWAY!!!! Zero Eight Thirty Hours.....

You should all be hurting around Wed to Friday......

Know it was tuff putting together so many at one time, so please don't be upset if some don't get some of what others get.....

If you get your package and you are up set.... well then..... 





































UP YOURS!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm sleeping here for the rest of the week...



How can anyone get upset by getting bombed? :hmm:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

****, there are 10 boxes. I didn't even see the bottom couple 1st time around.

Maybe this nub dodged a bullet...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> I'm sleeping here for the rest of the week...
> 
> How can anyone get upset by getting bombed? :hmm:


+1


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Python said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sleeping here for the rest of the week...
> ...


+2

Looks like we're bunkmates......I call the top!!!

:lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

you must have worked Sub duty before Jax :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> you must have worked Sub duty before Jax :lol:


You betcha......we call it hot rackin'

:lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I was trying to hideout in Ohio, but I got jacked by Acesfull and Whitefish.

Hopefully I don't come home to a charred remnants of a house.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> damnit Sam, you were supposed to finish him off... looks like you just pissed him off more....


dude, c'mon... that's like throwing rocks at Godzilla!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

:lolat: 


lazylightningNY said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > damnit Sam, you were supposed to finish him off... looks like you just pissed him off more....
> ...


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

~....He's making a list, checking it twice....gonna find out who's naughty and nice......~


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Starting tomorrow.....


many many will be hurt...... 


They will cry........


They will laugh..................


They can ........... KISS MY A$$!!!!!!!!! SO UP YOURS!!!!!!! 



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 




I fianlly get to sleep well.... ya beaches!!!!!!!


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Welp There will be many new threads SO why not combine all of Cyclemans hits into ONE?! Just an idea :roll: I cant wait to see the damage 8) cool


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

When you get bombed...... you usally feel likee it is worhty of it's own event.

But this thread will show the end results..... blelow....





and about 8 more to come.......


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like Sam's headstone has a $ sign on it :lol:


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

That picture's a fake! I'm still alive!!!!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

whatever, you like the pink letters


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Again, the state of Ohio is done for. Some may get a double-up. Huge bomb from Cycle.... then a little something-something to finish off anything thats left.

Based on the bombs that have already hit, aint gonna be much


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a feeling nothing will be left after Cycle's bombs hit


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> I have a feeling nothing will be left after Cycle's bombs hit


Seriously...are their even 10 guys who post regularly??? 

He must have bombed your neighbors too Ace


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

i woudlnt doubt it


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

> When you get bombed...... you usally feel likee it is worhty of it's own event.


Good point


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> whatever, you like the pink letters


Good eye, Nick!

And Bob's is in Baby Blue..... :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > whatever, you like the pink letters
> ...


Welllllll, isn't that just about the cutest thing?

:biglaugh:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:biglaugh: at CM's Pics!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Sam
Bob
Nick
Dider
and Toby reported in via cell and he's been blasted...

all BY BY!!


5 down..... 5 to go......


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> Sam
> Bob
> Nick
> Dider
> ...


Jeez........


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

He got me. He got me good.










Air gun, vitamins, sunglass clips, 2 gifts for Emily, P90X bars, a blade, a magazine, the usual cards, a **** DVD, minus the DVD (did you forget to take it out of the player?), some VS Triple Corojos, 1666, Reserva Real, Sol Cubano, DD Playboy and a mystery stick.

Crushed me dude.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

and so far, Emily likes her new glasses


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Awww... she looks GREAT!!!!!


No shit.... the dvd wasn't in there... Sorry. I'll make it up to you. I have way to many, kinda why I'm sharing....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice hit!


CM is a TEASE!
A case with no DVD is like getting to third base and the girl calls a time out.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Python said:


> CM is a TEASE!
> A case with no DVD is like getting to third base and the girl calls a time out.
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I KNOW!!!! What a bunch of shit I am....

So I picked out about 7 more to send him..... (WITH THE DVD's INSIDE!)

So really he hit a jackpot.... getting that one with nothing in it....

See.... it was a game... yeah.... that's it..... I planned it that way.... :wink:


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

if your sending 7 dvd's i hope you include a 55 gallon drum of jergens..





you should save a bomb like that for when the wife is out of town :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Python said:
> 
> 
> > CM is a TEASE!
> ...


WHAT HAVE I DONE?!?!?! :shock:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> So I picked out about 7 more to send him..... (WITH THE DVD's INSIDE!)


 :shock:

Anton is going to be a busy dude!

Anton, you might have to take a week off from work. :lol:


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

look in your yellow pages for carpel tunnel specialist :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Your poor *****..... Gotta get beat like a red-headed stepchild.......


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

*CM's unprovoked attack on a confirmed pacifist*

make me doubt my new vocation.....................................mmmmm










James.....I told you I needed more 20 ct Humi's


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet hit!

I don't think Brian is going to ever run out of Gurkhas now! :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: CM's unprovoked attack on a confirmed pacifist*



BARBARIAN said:


> make me doubt my new vocation.....................................mmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok OK now I believe u


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

WOW :shock:


----------

